# Jax was neutered



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I took him in this morning and picked him
up just a short while ago. He seems to be
doing fine. When I got there he was sitting on
one of the Vet tech's lap, she said she had been
holding him since he came out because he was
so sweet. :love7:

I have his pain meds and a onsie already to go.
Hopefully he won't have any problems!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! Glad that's over. Hope he recovers fast.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OH what a relief to have that done!!! So glad he's home with you now.  I bet he will surprise you at how quickly he recovers.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Yippee! Hopefully the hard part will be trying to keep him from playing too hard ( that was our dilemma) :cheers::cheers:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great news Christa! 
I`m sending well wishes Jax`s way!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Boy...did you ever hit the accidental jackpot with such a sweet little one, or what? SO glad you followed your instinct and called on that craigslist ad and saved him from his "life". He'd likely not be having his health managed so nicely otherwise.

Hope he heals well-and soon!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope all is well with your little Jaxman tonight! You know he just melts me. I know why the vet tech was holding him when you went to pick him up. So glad he was getting the "royal" treatment.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Glad to hear all went well!!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all and yes Karen, we did get lucky!

He did fine all through the night, he was eating,
no nausea and he didn't even bother the sutures.
This morning you would hardly know he had
surgery. :love2:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So glad to hear all went well for the little Jaxman 
And what a great feeling giving him such great care and love as he surely wouldn't have had otherwise!
We need some pics asap


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> He did fine all through the night, he was eating,
> no nausea and he didn't even bother the sutures.
> This morning you would hardly know he had
> surgery. :love2:


That's wonderful. I'm glad he's doing so well.


----------

